# The Groove Robbers gigs in and around KW/Cambridge/Guelph



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

My band "The Groove Robbers" will be playing at O'Brien's Bar and Grill in Cambridge on August 13th 2016. 9pm

Come on out and have fun with us!

Here's our Facebook page link for those inclined. It has the event details for any shows we're doing.
The Groove Robbers | Facebook

We're also playing The Rabbid Fox in Kitchener on Sept 24th (matinee gig 3-7pm)
... and
Chompin' at the Bit in Rockwood on November 5th. 9pm


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

I should be able to check one of these shows out.
Most likely Rockwood.
It's just up the highway from me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The Groove Robbers are becoming busy recently! Congrats!!

I have the The Rabbid Fox gig in Kitchener on Sept 24th put aside on my calendar.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG I just noticed your band's name. Groove robbers is amazing.

How did you come up with that name? I love it. I am having such a hard time coming up with a name for ours. We get a name and then no general consensus! Frustrating!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I should be able to check one of these shows out.
> Most likely Rockwood.
> It's just up the highway from me.


@laristotle Maybe we could meet at the gig and possibly I can drop in and bring GTmaker along with me


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

Sounds good Dave.

When I first went through the band events page,
I thought 'great! they're playing in my town'.
It's just a typo. Dang!
Would've been nice to just crawl home and not worry about how much I drink. lol.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Sounds good Dave.
> 
> When I first went through the band events page,
> I thought 'great! they're playing in my town'.
> ...


Yeah, I don't know why, but the restaurant's FB page shows them in Acton but it is in fact in Rockwood. Hope you can make it to at least one of these.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

I have the Rockwood show marked on my calendar.
I'll make sure to save a sick day for work (cough, cough .. can't come in boss).


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> OMG I just noticed your band's name. Groove robbers is amazing.
> 
> How did you come up with that name? I love it. I am having such a hard time coming up with a name for ours. We get a name and then no general consensus! Frustrating!


Thanks! I had the name before the band. For the reasons you mentioned I started keeping a list of names that came to me and periodically go over them to see if they still appeal to me. Groove Robbers was always at the top of the list so when it came time to name the band I threw it out there. Enough of the other guys "got it" so it stuck. Our singer had a chance to meet Alice Cooper and he said he liked the name. All the validation I need!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

Groovy man!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well you impressed the shit out of me at the last jam, if the rest of the band is as good they will be some great gigs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was talking to GTmaker today and I told him that he is coming to Rockwood.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Groovy man!


More like...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Well you impressed the shit out of me at the last jam, if the rest of the band is as good they will be some great gigs.


I'm humbled by your comment. Thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I should be able to check one of these shows out.
> Most likely Rockwood.
> It's just up the highway from me.


Gotta love the Google Maps image of Rockwood


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Gotta love the Google Maps image of Rockwood


Looks like the crowd at our last gig!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

Ha! I prefer this shot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2016)

I meant to bump this earlier in the week.
They're playing tonight at 'The Bit' in Rockwood.
Google Maps


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Gotta love the Google Maps image of Rockwood


Looks like Macleans Autowreckers...been closed for decades. Has tons of vintage iron. All toast now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I meant to bump this earlier in the week.
> They're playing tonight at 'The Bit' in Rockwood.
> Google Maps


@laristotle ...See you there around 8:30 PM or so. 
GTmaker is coming with me. If you get there first, save us a table..Thanks!
@Scotty ...Are you planning to go tonight?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have fun guys!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> @laristotle ...See you there around 8:30 PM or so.
> GTmaker is coming with me. If you get there first, save us a table..Thanks!
> @Scotty ...Are you planning to go tonight?


Bummer...I wish I knew ahead of time, I would have liked to.
Just as well, I'm bloody cooked from a days work fixing the MIL's garage door and car and then a full day's work around the garage and yard here at home until my back had enough.
Hope you guys have a great time

Edit: I just found the facebook vids. You guys WILL have a good time. good tunes, done well...and neat to see someone playing an LP, flipped to lefty without restringing...thats cool


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Bummer...I wish I knew ahead of time, I would have liked to.
> Just as well, I'm bloody cooked from a days work fixing the MIL's garage door and car and then a full day's work around the garage and yard here at home until my back had enough.
> Hope you guys have a great time
> 
> Edit: I just found the facebook vids. You guys WILL have a good time. good tunes, done well...and neat to see someone playing an LP, flipped to lefty without restringing...thats cool


Actually his LP is restrung as a lefty. That's an older video and he's sort of retired the LP in favour of real left handed guitars. 

Thanks to Greco, GTmaker and Laristotle for coming out to the show the other night. We had a lot of fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

Great show my friend!
Looking forward to some vids(?).

These boys are tight!
Loved the vocal harmonies. Spot on!
They reluctantly played 'Brown Eyed Girl' a second 
time for the benefit of some ladies that came in late.
At least they didn't request Mustang Sally. whew!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Thanks to Greco...


The pleasure was totally mine to be entertained by such dedicated, passionate and skilled musicians (and friends).

GTmaker navigated from Guelph to Rockwood while I drove...good thing as there were construction detours in Guelph that would have screwed me up for sure.

Great to see *laristotle* and another friend from the Riff Wrath jams again.

A very enjoyable evening at a cool venue.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

good food.... good friends....good music always equals a good time..

thanks to Greco for making it happen..
Memo to myself..."I really do need to get out more these days"
G.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

that's a great name, lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> .....thanks to Greco for making it happen..


Just to clarify, I had nothing to do with organizing the gig.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> More like...


+1 for the name. Love it.

+10 for using an LP in your poster. The sound of classic rock!


----------

